# Topics > Projects >  Meta AI, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Meta Platforms, Inc.

Website - ai.facebook.com
facebook.ai
fb.ai

youtube.com/FacebookAI

facebook.com/MetaAI

twitter.com/MetaAI

linkedin.com/company/facebookai

Director of AI Research - Jerome Pesenti

VP and Chief AI scientist - Yann LeCun

Director - Joelle Pineau

Director - Antoine Bordes

Research Scientist - Noam Brown

Projects:

Open Pretrained Transformer (OPT-175B), language model

EGO4D Dataset and Benchmark Suite

Pluribus, AI Poker program

----------


## Airicist

Wojciech Zaremba, Scientist, Facebook AI Research - RE.WORK Deep Learning Summit 2015

Published on Feb 23, 2015




> This presentation took place at the Deep Learning Summit in San Francisco on 29-30 January 2015. 
> 
> 'Blind Spots in Neural Networks'
> Wojciech Zaremba, Scientist, Facebook AI Research
> 
> Deep neural networks are highly expressive models that have recently achieved state of the art performance on speech and visual recognition tasks. While their expressiveness is the reason they succeed, it also causes them to learn uninterpretable solutions.
> 
> We find that deep neural networks learn input-output mappings that are fairly discontinuous to a significant extent. We can cause the network to misclassify an image by applying a certain hardly perceptible perturbation, which is found by maximizing the network’s prediction error. In addition, the specific nature of these perturbations is not a random artifact of learning: the same perturbation can cause a different network, that was trained on a different subset of the dataset, to misclassify the same input.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Facebook doing research on artificial intelligence

Published on Jun 3, 2015




> Is Facebook getting smarter? The company is expanding its research into artificial intelligence. CNET's Jeff Bakalar joins CBSN with more on what that could mean for your personal information.

----------


## Airicist

Learn more about Facebook AI Research

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Today we launched Moments, a standalone app that helps you privately share photos with friends. 
> 
> The app uses facial recognition technology to organize the photos in your phone according to which friends are in them, and this technology is based in part on work conducted by the Facebook AI Research (FAIR) team. In the video above, learn more about how FAIR thinks about its work from the head of the group, Yann LeCun.

----------


## Airicist

Teaching machines to see and understand

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Facebook's AI team is working to build smart systems that can enhance people's lives. Watch this video to learn about how we're approaching AI research and the impact this work is already having.

----------


## Airicist

"Inside Facebook’s artificial intelligence lab"

by Dave Gershgorn
September 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s Artificial-Intelligence Software Gets a Dash More Common Sense"
Software that knows if a stack of virtual blocks will fall could show the way to machines that learn the basics of physical reality.

by Tom Simonite  
November 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Gives Away Machine Vision Tools of the Future"

by Klint Finley
August 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The head of Facebook’s AI research is stepping into a new role as it shakes up management"

by Dave Gershgorn
January 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta describes how AI will unlock the metaverse"

by Kolawole Samuel Adebayo
March 3, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Building with AI across all of Meta"

by Andrew Bosworth
June 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Inside the Lab: Building for the metaverse with AI (2022) | Meta AI

Dec 13, 2022




> Meta AI's Inside the Lab event streamed live on February 23rd, 2022.
> 
> Realizing the Potential of AI Today and Creating the Experiences of Tomorrow
> Our researchers and technologists work closely with open source communities, academia, and partners to realize the potential of AI today, and create a new class of experiences for tomorrow. Through the power of AI, we will enable a world where people can easily share, create, and connect physically and virtually, with anyone, anywhere.
> 
> Chapters:
> 00:01:43 AI in the Metaverse (Mark Zuckerberg)
> 00:17:18 Unlocking the Metaverse with AI and Open Science (Joelle Pineau & Jérôme Pesenti)
> 00:36:37 Toward Self-Learning Vision Systems (Piotr Dollar)
> ...

----------

